# Kayak Fishing Clubs?



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Are there any NE Ohio Kayak Fishing clubs?


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Are you looking to do some Tourneys. KFO is the big one in this area !


----------



## LZip (Mar 9, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/912625508748030/


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

If looking to do some tournaments, the BKFT (Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail) announced two events around Cleveland. (Portage on June 10 and Ladue on September 16). Also have East Harbor on July 29 closer to Toledo but not depending on where you are driving from, may not be a bad drive. No membership fees, $25 to fish an event and an optional $5 big fish pot. There's normally a group of guys camping the night before an event, you can come on over to talk fishing and hang out. Check it out on Facebook.


----------

